
Iran: E-Business Improvement Conference - hamedjf
http://techrasa.com/2016/02/01/e-business-conference-step-forward-towards-online-business-development-iran/
======
hamedjf
On Wednesday January 27th the first E-business Improvement Conference took
place in Isfahan, Iran. Here's a brief summary of the event.

